# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  النور نوركم و المنتدى منور بوجودكم

## Al_YaTeeMah

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .

اخواني الاعضاء ...اخواني الاداريين

ان كنتم في المساء فاسعد الله مساكم بكل خير ..


وان كنتم في الصباح فصباح الخير .



وان كنتم بينهما فحيكم الله وبياكم .... وجعل الجنه مثوانا ومثواكم ...

**عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب حبيب قلوبنا أبا الأحرار سلام الله عليه 

أتمنى ان تقبلوني أختا جديدة بينكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع

وفقكم الله لكل مافيه من خير واصلاح

أختكم اليتيمة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام



----------


## فرح

*    فـــــــــروووحه*

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اختي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 

وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء

----------


## حور الجنان

ياهلا وسهلا فيك اختي نورت المنتدى بنورك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أمل الظهور



----------


## Al_YaTeeMah

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أخواني اخواتي في هذه الصرح المبارك


أتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعاً


وشكراَ لـــ استقبالكم الرائـــع 
*
*اختكم::اليتيمة::
*

----------


## دمعة المقهور

هلا وغلا أختي فيك -- اليتيمة -- بس ليس اليتيم من قد مات والده بل اليتيم يتيم العلم والأدب والله يعوضك عن نقص أحد والديك ومرحب مليون فيك وأنشاء بتنيس يتمك مع الأيام -- تحياتي ---

----------


## مــجــنــون

اسمحي لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك 
*فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 
التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ((منتدى الناصرية )) 
وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا 
التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 
التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي 
أهــلا بك يــا دلوعة ابوها

وانشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد وانشوفك من المتميزين 

دمت بود 


مع خالص تـحـيـاتــي : مـجـنـون*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*
**بكــل الحب**..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *

**
**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* 
*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..*
*أمير العاشقين ..**
*

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## المومياءة

*هلا وغلا* 

*مرحبا بضيفنا /ضيتفنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف*

*وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور*

*مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور*

*مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك*



*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق*

*نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد*

*ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر*

*ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل*

*وســكــونــه*

*لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا*

*وعــقــولــنــا*

*نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*

*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*

*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب*

*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*

*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*

*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*

*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك*

*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا*

*البعض في كل المجالات*

*أتمنى لك قضاء*

*وقت ممتع*

*معنا*

----------


## المومياءة

*هلا وغلا* 

*مرحبا بضيفنا /ضيتفنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف*

*وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور*

*مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور*

*مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك*



*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق*

*نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد*

*ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر*

*ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل*

*وســكــونــه*

*لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا*

*وعــقــولــنــا*

*نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*

*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*

*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب*

*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*

*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*

*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*

*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك*

*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا*

*البعض في كل المجالات*

*أتمنى لك قضاء*

*وقت ممتع*

*معنا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*



*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*



*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 



*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*



*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*



*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*



*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 



*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*



*اختـي*
*اليتيمه*




**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*



*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*



*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*



*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*



*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*



*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------

